# Steve Irvin dead!!!



## borg (Sep 4, 2006)

Steve Irwin the popular television star on National Geographic, discovery channel etc.  died in Australia as he was attacked by a stingray.
*www.greendiary.com/entry/steve-irwin-the-modern-day-noah-killed-by-a-stingray/
*news.bbc.co.uk/go/rss/-/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/5311298.stm



I am depressed.  Steve Irwin was a hero.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 4, 2006)

*so SAD   R.I.P +*


----------



## JGuru (Sep 4, 2006)

Really sad news. Steve was a great animal-lover & a fearless guy, a naturalist.

*Stingray* is a flat, triangular-shaped fish found in tropical
 waters. It gets it's name from the razor-sharp barb at the end 
 of it's tail (coated with toxic venom)!!!

*See Pic*

 *newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/42046000/jpg/_42046116_sci203stingray.jpg


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 4, 2006)

His were my favorite shows and sting ray was my favorite sea animal


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 4, 2006)

That's really sad. I'm a fan of crocodile hunter as well. May his soul, rest in peace.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Sep 4, 2006)

read the news when i was checking mail in yahoo,may he rest in peace,


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 4, 2006)

so sad. he was a real hero.


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 4, 2006)

i'm a regular viewer of his series. 
animal experts say that the stingray was frightened b4 it killed him
i wish peace for his family  
rip


----------



## pradipudhaya (Sep 4, 2006)

oh my god!!!  he was really super cool man..  too bad....  i jus cant believe it.. sad news :'-( ppl will miss him..


----------



## Apollo (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's to all the countless hours of enjoyable, educational documentaries.  For your immense zeal and schoolboy curiosity!

Bless thy soul!


----------



## Stalker (Sep 4, 2006)

very sad news indeed...........................may his soul rest in peace........


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 4, 2006)

I was a big fan of work... and his cause... I am really SAD today... feeling like i just have lost one of my own Family man....


----------



## alanpaladka (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes. It's indeed a very bad news. May his soul RIP.


----------



## nix (Sep 4, 2006)

this was shocking news....i used to see TV in amazement at how he used to handle those snakes. He dedicated his life to protecting wildlife and it was only then when i saw his series that i realised how beautiful and interesting species snakes are.
may his soul rest in peace.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 4, 2006)

he was the funniest host & a REAL HERO. may he rest in peace.


----------



## escape7 (Sep 5, 2006)

This kind of news is hard to believe. This guy meant the most to animal lovers, i had a good time laughing at his silly moves. It's really sad. He will be missed by many people worldwide. :'(

*www.cinema.com/image_lib/7155_heading.jpg

...R.I.P...


----------



## anispace (Sep 5, 2006)

it was really fun watchin him on Animal Planet. I will miss him for sure...]
And to think...of all the deadly crocs and snakes he handled he had to be killed by a sting ray


----------



## iinfi (Sep 5, 2006)

i m shocked .... my heart goes out to his two children Bindi Sue, 8, and Robert, 3.
may god giv them the strength to lead a life without their father. will they ever love nature n its creatures ??? its hard to say.


while handling crocs, the guy always used to say "one wrong move and my 20 years of research will go down the drain .... "

and man it has happened... though by another creature


----------



## ~It_is_Andrew~ (Sep 5, 2006)

Just came to know an hour back... came as a shock....Loss of an Legend 
he was awesome.. his own unique style ..... real wildlife warrior.....
he passed away doing what he loved to do.......may his soul rest in peace....


----------



## nik_for_you (Sep 5, 2006)

sad man... his style was unique..


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 5, 2006)

sad news

may his soul rest in peace..... GOD BLESS !!!!!!!


----------



## blueshift (Sep 5, 2006)

read this in newspaper today...oh god!
The man who caught many crocodiles has passed away...i used to watch his shows.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 5, 2006)

I got such a terrible shock when I saw the news on front page of ToI! Indeed a very sad day.


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 5, 2006)

We will really miss him on AP. he was so daring. i loved those shows wen he plays around with crocs.


----------



## the_devil (Sep 6, 2006)

really sad


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Sep 6, 2006)

really sad. came as a real shock. i used to watch his progs on AP. 
no more CRICKEY now...


----------



## ejvyas (Sep 7, 2006)

Steve, from all God's creatures, thank you. Rest in peace


----------



## GeekyBoy (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm sad bcoz I'm gonna really miss his shows
He was such a good guy....
May his soul rest in peace....


----------



## thecyclone2k (Sep 8, 2006)

I guess all the people in heaven have gone for a vaction so, God is feeling lonely and calling up all the good people to him.

We lost great various people this year.

Rest in Peace Steve! We'll miss you!


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 9, 2006)

SEE these must watch videos of steve irwin

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY8jlh_6Zao
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfjSxpQan6w

What r they doing..Making fun of him or feeling sad for his death


----------



## avinandan (Sep 14, 2006)

i was in a state of disbelief when i read that steve was dead. I didnot believe and hours of searching news sites later i am still in a state of shock. he was my fav hero. why did such a good person meet such a terrible death ????


----------



## AmbarD (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes I know
He was such a good man.....
A good wildife expert ......
Rest in Peace
Hope you get crocodiles to play with in heaven


----------



## nitish_mythology (Sep 15, 2006)

I was shocked to hear tht...
My parents were too his fan. He is a real Hero!


----------



## ketanbodas (Sep 15, 2006)

A pity. He was good at his work.


----------



## anispace (Sep 16, 2006)

The guys at PETA r idiots. They r saying this just days after his death... what happened to them when he was alive. 

Steve had dedicated his entire life for wildlife conservation. His shows were just to educate people about the importance of animals in our ecosystem and not to make money.


----------



## nix (Sep 16, 2006)

the guyz at peta act strange sometimes...they're searchin for someting to bash alwayz...thanks to irvin..many ppl got hooked on to animal channels and developed a liking for animals and that saved many animals.


----------



## SE><IE (Sep 16, 2006)

Unbelievably sad... I used to watch him simce my childhood and one day he just 'disappeared'. May his soul rest in peace *www.rightnation.us/forums/style_emoticons/default/pray.gif


----------



## pranavrahul (Sep 26, 2006)

R.I.P Steve Irvin......


----------

